# Taikyoku Kata - The Backyard Tapes



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

This is not a kata that is part of our style of Karate, but it is used in the dojo for the kids.  Some call these sorts of things 'dojo katas'.  Not required for adults or for promotion in our style, but it's a good kata that demonstrates the basic exercises all strung together in a moving pattern.  Very useful for newbies, and I enjoy doing it.

As always, feel free to comment or criticize.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 8, 2016)

Around 0:46, what were you doing, and what was it's application? I was having trouble figuring that out through the camera angle.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 8, 2016)

This may or may not apply to this form, but if you act as if a magnet is pulling you elbow to the center, it will give you more pop.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Around 0:46, what were you doing, and what was it's application? I was having trouble figuring that out through the camera angle.



That last move is an upper-body exercise that we do called 'Ouchi, Ouchi' (oh-ooh-chi).  It consists of a middle-body block done to the center of the body, followed by two rising hook punches.

The basic idea behind it is that a punch comes in towards your center.  You step offline at an angle and in towards the attacker (we do not do the offline part in this kata) and you brush the punch to deflect it away from your core.  Since you are now on the inside of your attacker's reach, you apply two rising hook punches to his floating ribs, etc (wherever they will do the most damage, basically).  If the opponent is covering, the hook punches can easily go to the head instead.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

